# UKM on Tapatalk issues..



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, I don't know if this is in the right section so I apologise.
To my understanding the site has been restructured recently. 
Now Tapatalk will not let me search the forums or scroll down past 20 threads in the subforums.

I have tried to install a previous version of Tapatalk and also the functions do work properly on other forums so I think it may be forum related. I don't know if anyone else has had this issue or reported it?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

It is a forum issue as you guess, although I don't remember others mentioning the two issues you raise. Others are that Tapatalk doesn't let you create paragraphs (without explicitly typing the required code), that you can't tag people, and likes don't seem to work properly (they don't seem to save, or appear on the main forum). Quoting is a bit of a nightmare too.

There was talk of an update to both the forum and the Tapatalk app to improve things but I've not idea when this might happen.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

R20B said:


> Hi, I don't know if this is in the right section so I apologise. To my understanding the site has been restructured recently. Now Tapatalk will not let me search the forums or scroll down past 20 threads in the subforums. I have tried to install a previous version of Tapatalk and also the functions do work properly on other forums so I think it may be forum related. I don't know if anyone else has had this issue or reported it?





Ultrasonic said:


> It is a forum issue as you guess, although I don't remember others mentioning the two issues you raise. Others are that Tapatalk doesn't let you create paragraphs (without explicitly typing the required code), that you can't tag people, and likes don't seem to work properly (they don't seem to save, or appear on the main forum). Quoting is a bit of a nightmare too.
> 
> There was talk of an update to both the forum and the Tapatalk app to improve things but I've not idea when this might happen.


There's another Tapatalk upgrade happening today. Apparently this version fixes a lot of the spacing/paragraph issues.


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Still unable to search forums via Tapatalk.....


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

R20B said:


> Still unable to search forums via Tapatalk.....


Did it used to work?
Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah it 100% used to work. I think I had problems since the recent forum changes that were made.

My other forums I have on here I am able to search as normal its just this one I haven't been able to


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

R20B said:


> Yeah it 100% used to work. I think I had problems since the recent forum changes that were made.
> 
> My other forums I have on here I am able to search as normal its just this one I haven't been able to


Use the top left menu bar to bring up the 'search' option.

The 'magnifying glass' doesn't work which I suspect you are trying to use.


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

I have tried every possible way of searching but it just loads forever and ever without bringing up any results. Have tried uninstalling and reinstalling. And tried installing an older version of Tapatalk.

I do find it odd that no one else has reported this... I hope its not just me being retarded


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

R20B said:


> I have tried every possible way of searching but it just loads forever and ever without bringing up any results. Have tried uninstalling and reinstalling. And tried installing an older version of Tapatalk.
> 
> I do find it odd that no one else has reported this... I hope its not just me being retarded


There's nothing at our end which would prevent this from working.
I suggest posting it in the Tapatalk support forums as, if it is a bug, they can release an updated fixed version.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I do find it odd that no one else has reported this... I hope its not just me being retarded


I just tried a search in Tapatalk and it didn't work. I searched for 'protein' and I just got a message saying 'No search result'. BUT I have no interest in using the search function in Tapatalk so to be honest this doesn't bother me at all. When using a PC I use Google to search the forum rather than the forun's own search function.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

should I be able to click a topic header and read the thread?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I just tried a search in Tapatalk and it didn't work. I searched for 'protein' and I just got a message saying 'No search result'. BUT I have no interest in using the search function in Tapatalk so to be honest this doesn't bother me at all. When using a PC I use Google to search the forum rather than the forun's own search function.


Following an update, the search is now working fine for me.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

My search isn't working. The 'trending' tab isn't refreshing either.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Any update on the 'trending' tab in tapatalk? I updated the app last night and the release notes say most issues can be solved by the forum updating the plugin.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Search in tapatalk not working. I'm sure it use to. Nevertheless, it restricts interactivity with the forum  happy to test it out once it's fixed!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

musio said:


> Search in tapatalk not working. I'm sure it use to. Nevertheless, it restricts interactivity with the forum  happy to test it out once it's fixed!


I'm pretty sure this didn't work before the upgrade.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Will UKM be updating the plugin so tapatalk users can search and have the trending feature workings?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

musio said:


> Will UKM be updating the plugin so tapatalk users can search and have the trending feature workings?


 I updated the Tapatalk plugin last night to the most recent version.

The UKM search database is currently re-indexing itself, this will take 2-3 days to finish. I'd assume that when that finishes Tapatalk will work correctly.

Bump this if it's still an issue midweek and I'll raise it with Tapatalk directly.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Still not working for UKM (search snd tending). It would be helpful if other iphone users reported back? Is your trending tab working (mine shows old posts).


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

musio said:


> Still not working for UKM (search snd tending). It would be helpful if other iphone users reported back? Is your trending tab working (mine shows old posts).


 I know this doesn't solve your issue, but have you actually tried using the forum on the mobile browser since the Tue update? It's sooo much better than it used to be, I actually removed Tapatalk from my mobile last night because I have no further need for it.

I've just checked and can see that Tapatalk have released another update. I'll download and install it now.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@musio

I've just updated Tapatalk to the most recent version.

Shout if there's still an issue.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for looking into this Lorian. I haven't used the mobile version as I'm subscribed to a few forums and Tapatalk gives me a good overview on all of them.

Has anyone had any issues with iOS and tapalk?

for me, still the same issues. Search is broken and the trending is not working


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Search doesn't work for me on Android FWIW. But it if did it wouldn't be a very useful search anyway, since as far as I can see you can only search within a particular sub-forum, rather than across the whole forum.

It doesn't particularly bother me that the search doesn't work though, as it's not a feature I'm likely to use if it did. If I really want to find something I remember being posted on the forum I used a Google site search on my laptop.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for confirming it doesn't work on Android - it looks like a UKM/Tapa issue then.

Search is highly useful on tapatalk. On all the tapa forums, search allows you to search the whole site and you can filter this per topic and post. From a user perspective to increase people on the site, allowing users to find information and having it accessible is a big point. When this is limited, it puts users off. Hoping @Lorian can fix it


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

musio said:


> Search is highly useful on tapatalk. On all the tapa forums, search allows you to search the whole site and you can filter this per topic and post.


 On Android I can only get to the search function once in a particular sub-forum, so I was guessing it would then only search that particular sub-forum. I can't tell for certain of course since the search doesn't work... The other search option is the completely pointless 'search for a sub-forum' option, which does work.

Search is of course only useful if you're the sort of person who wants to search for things  . I definitely think you're right it's a feature that new members would appreciate though.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi @Lorian Happy new year!

Any updates?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Search doesn't work for me on Android FWIW. But it if did it wouldn't be a very useful search anyway, since as far as I can see you can only search within a particular sub-forum, rather than across the whole forum.
> 
> It doesn't particularly bother me that the search doesn't work though, as it's not a feature I'm likely to use if it did. If I really want to find something I remember being posted on the forum I used a Google site search on my laptop.





musio said:


> Thanks for confirming it doesn't work on Android - it looks like a UKM/Tapa issue then.
> 
> Search is highly useful on tapatalk. On all the tapa forums, search allows you to search the whole site and you can filter this per topic and post. From a user perspective to increase people on the site, allowing users to find information and having it accessible is a big point. When this is limited, it puts users off. Hoping @Lorian can fix it


 Just to clarify, the forum search is fine on UKM, it works on desktop (across all forums) and on mobile if you open the site in the browser.
The issue is a bug in Tapatalk, I've opened a support ticket with them to see if they can address it.

Out of interest, have you looked at the site in the regular browser on mobile rather than through Tapatalk? It's much better imo.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tapatalk does all I want, and I use it because it keeps me in touch with multiple forums. I haven't therefore felt the need to try the web version of the forum.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Tapatalk does all I want, and I use it because it keeps me in touch with multiple forums. I haven't therefore felt the need to try the web version of the forum.


 Fair enough!

I've been told I'll have a response to me ticket within 3 days. Hopefully they can sort the Search issue.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lorian said:


> Ultrasonic said:
> 
> 
> > Tapatalk does all I want, and I use it because it keeps me in touch with multiple forums. I haven't therefore felt the need to try the web version of the forum.
> ...


Sorry if my reply sounded short, I didn't mean it to. I wouldn't use the search even if it worked so I was just trying to explain why I still used Tapatalk. Paragraphs actually don't work as well again now in that you don't get a line space between them like you used to, which probably bothers more people.

I can see that Tapatalk may be a bit of a pain for you to worry about though, particularly when you say the forum now runs well on mobiles without it.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Sorry if my reply sounded short, I didn't mean it to. I wouldn't use the search even if it worked so I was just trying to explain why I still used Tapatalk. Paragraphs actually don't work as well again now in that you don't get a line space between them like you used to, which probably bothers more people.
> 
> I can see that Tapatalk may be a bit of a pain for you to worry about though, particularly when you say the forum now runs well on mobiles without it.


 I didn't take it that way 

I do admit though that it gets frustrating when people complain about issues as if they are our fault when it's actually 3rd party software that they are choosing to use. It's like buying a new Sony TV and insisting on wearing sunglasses whilst watching it, then complaining to Sony that the picture is dark! :lol:

Anyway, I'll continue updating Tapatalk each time they issue a new release and hopefully soon the issues will be resolved. Speaking of which, there's another new release available now so I'll install that now...


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for opening a ticket with Tapatalk.

I have tried using the mobile site but when another forum I used gave up on tapatalk, I started to use it less as tapatalk provided a quick way to keep on top of active threads and subscribed topics for a range of forums I used. Notifications work well on tapatalk too.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Scrolling through threads does anyone else get multiple copies of threads coming up??


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Only issues I have multiple copies of thread like Adam.

Also the search never seems to work.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Prince Adam said:


> Scrolling through threads does anyone else get multiple copies of threads coming up??


 Yes - I often scroll past a load of thread, and then the same set again.

Quoting now fails if you quote a post that includes a quote. You end up with the message you are quoting no longer appearing as a quote, with your text added on the end of this.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes - I often scroll past a load of thread, and then the same set again.
> 
> Quoting now fails if you quote a post that includes a quote. You end up with the message you are quoting no longer appearing as a quote, with your text added on the end of this.


 This is the same on PC @Lorian


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Any updates on tapatalk working with UKM? @Lorian

I'm sure before the forum update everything worked ok.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes - I often scroll past a load of thread, and then the same set again.
> 
> Quoting now fails if you quote a post that includes a quote. You end up with the message you are quoting no longer appearing as a quote, with your text added on the end of this.





musio said:


> Any updates on tapatalk working with UKM? @Lorian
> 
> I'm sure before the forum update everything worked ok.


 I've just updated to a new version of Tapatalk.

*Apparently* this version fixes the search and nested quote issues.

Let me know!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks!  ..but still not working 

Trending thread and search not working. I reported this error but just for the record:

Re: Tapatalk Feedback (Error - 2211) - b001e0c4ddbd97affcac07e0f94910eb

ForumID: 4056 ThreadID:299329 ViewType:2 ErrorDesc:Need valid post id!
Invalid Thread: This thread may have already been deleted by the administrator. URL:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?/topic/299329-


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Does searching on Tapatalk work for anyone?


----------



## Mr Slim (Jan 2, 2016)

No

No topics

Paragraphs don't show either


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Tapatalk does all I want, and I use it because it keeps me in touch with multiple forums. I haven't therefore felt the need to try the web version of the forum.





musio said:


> Thanks for opening a ticket with Tapatalk.
> 
> I have tried using the mobile site but when another forum I used gave up on tapatalk, I started to use it less as tapatalk provided a quick way to keep on top of active threads and subscribed topics for a range of forums I used. Notifications work well on tapatalk too.





Mr Slim said:


> No
> 
> No topics
> 
> Paragraphs don't show either


 Please see here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/262968-removing-tapatalk-notice/?do=embed


----------

